# Possible Bankruptcy -Wifes Income



## nextyear (11 Oct 2011)

Due to me having a large income,and my wife having an awful credit record,all of our family's debts are in my name (25 k ish ).
Fast forward to 2011 and I now have an income of 68 euro a week and basically my wife is paying all our debts as they fall due out of her wages.
If /when a new bankruptcy law comes in here,there is supposed to be a facility for hopeless cases to have their debts discharged.
So,as my wife earns 40k would that have a bearing on my case(ie would the official assignee seek to apportion the debts between both of us)or is bankruptcy always an individual thing?


----------



## Time (12 Oct 2011)

It is an individual matter. You would be better off looking to the UK for bankruptcy.


----------



## Bronte (12 Oct 2011)

The OP's debt is only 25K.  If they can afford it as a couple to pay it back then maybe they should just do this.


----------



## Time (13 Oct 2011)

Maybe. But it is up to the OP.


----------

